# Cubeinti.me - A web-based cube timer with material design and Tnoodle scrambles!



## Gforcedev (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi everyone!
I've been developing a web-based timer on and off for a while now and I think its finally at a point worth sharing!

Some noteworthy features are:
- Material design interface.
- Times are synced in the cloud (the timer uses Google for logins and currently you HAVE to sign in for it to work).
- Averages of 5, 12, and 50 are automatically calculated.
- Scrambles are generated with the web version of Tnoodle, which is the official WCA scramble program for competitions.

Please feel free to test it and feed back to me what features you think I should add next, and report any bugs you find. Bear in mind that it's still in beta, so a) there will definitely be bugs, and b) please don't use it for any times you care about because I can't guarantee they won't get deleted. To reiterate that: PLEASE DON'T USE CUBEINTIME AS YOUR MAIN TIMER, AS YOUR TIMES MAY BE DELETED WITHOUT WARNING.

Current known issues:
- larger puzzles and square-1 take a LONG time to generate scrambles
- issues with scrambles like big cubes taking up too much space on the screen and displacing other elements.

Let me know your thoughts!

link: https://cubeinti.me


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Sep 23, 2018)

Interesting. Something I noticed: Why is there an Angular.js logo as you website's favicon? And about the square-1 scrambles taking a long time, I faced the same issue as well (I, too, have a cube timer with TNoodle Scrambles, you can check it out here). I decided to use the No-inspection version for those. You can find a full list of the TNoodle scramble types here. I actually wrote a little of the documentation! Some suggestions: Add more customization, and also inspection time.


----------

